# Rapido 985f



## foote (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there, 

I’m thinking about purchasing a 2004 Rapido 985f. Can anyone tell me of any common problems to look out for?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there
I recently purchased a 2004 Rapido 972M not far from you at Silloth. Lovely couple. Van was superb and well looked after and have had no probs. 
I would say Rapio 9 series are luxury end of market and well built. Look out for low payload as furnishings are well made and of good wood...no light stuff used. Mine was rated at 3500kg but weighed in at 3380kg. Have now had it re rated to 4 tonne so now no problem.
Apart from that it is the normal motorhome things to check up on as per the books and magazines and info on this site.
good luck.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

foote said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm thinking about purchasing a 2004 Rapido 985f. Can anyone tell me of any common problems to look out for?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


We have a 963F, bought new in 2005, now 72,000 kms, over 1,000 nights away.
We would definitely buy another.


----------



## foote (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info, going to pick it up this weekend. Thanks again Richard.


----------

